# Christmas, January, February and March In Portugal



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi

We will be spending Christmas and up to March in Portugal, having never been there in the MH before can anyone recommend Aires, campsites etc to use.

Thanks

DJM & Jan


----------



## IanA (Oct 30, 2010)

Look at the recent Vale de Parra thread on here


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Where will I find that ?


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

We usually end up >here< for 2 or 3 months, the amount you pay to stay drops dramatically for long stays, very quite with loads of wild life, it is also perfect if you want to go fishing in the barragem, you can also go boating on it.

There are plenty of places to visit in the surrounding area.

The weather is usually very nice hot enough to get a sun tan, but can get windy


----------



## julie1 (Sep 21, 2009)

DJMotorhomer said:


> Where will I find that ?


Hi Dave and Jan
You will find it in Spain/Portugal touring. I started the thread the other day. We are still here at Vale de Parra if you want any information.
Julie


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi

Thanks for that, how do I find a certain heading as I have no clue

lol


Cheers

Dave


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Found it lol


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

We just posted on the Vale de Parra thread about a campsite in Tavira for €8.50 a night, you could check it out.

Also Camping Alentejo, great site, open all year, lovely helpful owner called Siebo. Tell him John and Linda sent you! Here's a link:

http://www.eurocampings.co.uk/en/europe/portugal/plains/camping-alentejo-118738/

We're here at the moment, it's great!


----------



## julie1 (Sep 21, 2009)

Easyriders said:


> We just posted on the Vale de Parra thread about a campsite in Tavira for €8.50 a night, you could check it out.
> 
> Also Camping Alentejo, great site, open all year, lovely helpful owner called Siebo. Tell him John and Linda sent you! Here's a link:
> 
> ...


Tavira PSP campsite now 9.90 euros per night. 15% discount after 30 days. Was there in September. Good campsite for winter though.


----------



## orange22 (Mar 7, 2009)

Try Guide des aires Portugal. Bord de Mar. De Porto a Faro. I think it is a french book Editions Trailers park
We have had it for about 3 years and bought it in the UK I just can't remember where from.
It allows you to travel around Portugal on free (or very cheap ) wild camps or aires. For the past 3 years we have not used a campsite


----------



## andyandsue (Sep 7, 2008)

*dingy sailing poss*

Rayrecok

looks a lovely spot , is it possible to sail a small dingy on the lake?

sue and andrew


----------



## andyandsue (Sep 7, 2008)

*sorry rayrecrok*

sorry about the name change!!!!

whats the cost for long stay for 2 people and a motorhome?

sue and andrew


----------



## tomnjune (May 1, 2005)

hi dave

try parquedagale.com, just had 2 weeks there, €6.50 night includes elec,wifi, near bars ,restaurants ,shops. vale da parra is a bit out in the sticks, and a way to walk to the above. both sites very good but that was our preference.

both are newish camper areas, hopefully more may open in the area
on the same lines before you arrive.

tom


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Thanks Tom thats very helpful

Dave


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

Forgot to say, both Camping Alentejo and the site in Tavira we posted about above do reduced rates for long winter stays. For Camping Alentejo, it's €175 a month from 1 November, + metered electricity.

Not sure what the current rates are for Tavira, haven't been there since June.


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

julie1 said:


> Easyriders said:
> 
> 
> > We just posted on the Vale de Parra thread about a campsite in Tavira for €8.50 a night, you could check it out.
> ...


Hi Julie1

we are here at Tavira now and yes it is a good site. Staff very friendly too...thanks

DJM


----------



## julie1 (Sep 21, 2009)

DJMotorhomer said:


> julie1 said:
> 
> 
> > Easyriders said:
> ...


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

We stayed at Armacao de Pera a couple of years ago. Was in ACSI book,not now, but long term was cheaper non ACSI anyway.
Pleasant walk to the beach great fish restaurants and market.

http://www.camping-armacao-pera.com/home_eng.html

We will go back.

Sue


----------



## iconnor (Nov 27, 2007)

Can't recommend anywhere, but I hate you :evil: , we are stuck in Blighty until the house sells......


----------



## julie1 (Sep 21, 2009)

DJMotorhomer said:


> julie1 said:
> 
> 
> > Easyriders said:
> ...


Hi Dave and Jan
Glad you're enjoying Tavira.
Don't forget Vale de Parra on your travels (I've added it to campsite database). Sandra and Pedro will give you a warm Portuguese welcome.
Keep enjoying your trip.


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

tomnjune said:


> hi dave
> 
> try parquedagale.com, just had 2 weeks there, €6.50 night includes elec,wifi, near bars ,restaurants ,shops. vale da parra is a bit out in the sticks, and a way to walk to the above. both sites very good but that was our preference.
> 
> ...


Told you it was nice 
Did you see Steve and Lorraine?? :lol:


----------



## junglemarty (Nov 23, 2012)

Dear Dave and Jan.
My name is marty and i am new on this good site, I havent got my RV yet but hopefully soon.lol.
After selling my house, i will be buying a motorhome, and spending the winters in france, spain and portugal.
I will keep you posted and maybe meet you over there.


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

suedew said:


> We stayed at Armacao de Pera a couple of years ago. Was in ACSI Book [MHF Link],not now, but long term was cheaper non ACSI anyway.
> Pleasant walk to the beach great fish restaurants and market.
> 
> http://www.camping-armacao-pera.com/home_eng.html
> ...


Hi Sue

We are at Armacao de Pera now after your recommendation. It isnt in the ACSI book but they still accept the card 3 nights or over only 9 euro per night. In the bar now as I type 

Thanks again
Dave, Jan and Mo


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

*Armacao De Pera*

Hi All

Well we have decided to say at the Armacao De Pera site until January as it suits our purpose and our Daughter may come out after Crimbo to visit.

Nice site with bar etc and free wifi 

Only £8 a day with electric etc

Cheers

Dave Jan and Mo


----------

